# Very cheap seeds.



## marcnh (Apr 16, 2007)

Has anyone tried a-b-seeds.com?  They have seeds there for $20-25
 free shipping. Takes 15 business days, but cheap.  I know cheaper isnt always better, but its just my first grow.


----------



## marcnh (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm also looking at soulseeds.co.uk I live in the usa and they have that pppay. kind of like paypal. has anyone in the usa used pppay or soulseeds?


----------



## Grownothing (Apr 16, 2007)

I use Nirvana seeds.
Fast shipping, great service...a little expensive, but really good strains.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 16, 2007)

http://www.drchronic.com ...try Mandala, F1s' and very cheap. Probabaly the best genetics for the buck. Also Nirvana, great bud and kc brains, cheap but i've never tried their strains. One I highly recommend for the color is Purple Widow from White Widow Web, it's only about $18. All of these are on dr chronics site, fast shipping and very discreet.


----------



## marcnh (Jul 17, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## alien124 (Jul 19, 2009)

I usded a-b seeds about 3 years ago and they were fine
strange stealth shipping  though
he  actually forgot part of order and sent it when i emailed him also sent a freebie with original order
well worth the $   


bahia blackhead by kc brains is good to grow  high female ratio


----------

